# How to IRK Lyft / Get Calls Fast



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

So simple. Log into the app, then lock your iPhone like you're done using it (make the screen go black). The Lyft app will queue you for a call ASAP to make sure you're actually by your phone. Why? Because they don't want calls rolling - they want to ping you with 3 quick calls so they can log you out.

*Want more dirty deets on Lyft? Click on my Trump Economics Avatar and scroll to the Information/About me section of my uberpeople.net page.*


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> So simple. Log into the app, then lock your iPhone like you're done using it (make the screen go black). The Lyft app will queue you for a call ASAP to make sure you're actually by your phone. Why? Because they don't want calls rolling - they want to ping you with 3 quick calls so they can log you out.


Does it matter whether or not you also have the Uber app open?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> Does it matter whether or not you also have the Uber app open?


It does not. This applies to Uber, too. They hate when there's a possibility of being forgotten.


----------



## ROTA (Jun 23, 2017)

Have you notice that when you get pings from uber and lyft at same time??
You driving for like 10-15 min whiout any ping and then boom two pings at same time
There are some shaddy stuff going on behind the scenes i still cant figure it out


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

ROTA said:


> Have you notice that when you get pings from uber and lyft at same time??
> You driving for like 10-15 min whiout any ping and then boom two pings at same time
> There are some shaddy stuff going on behind the scenes i still cant figure it out


Yea, the apps clearly know about each other in real time, and it wouldn't surprise me if both companies we're actually really good friends - albeit public spats, which were likely manufactured to make you think otherwise.

Both companies have proven themselves to be unethical to the point of a Federal investigation, so nothing would surprise me anymore.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Yea, the apps clearly know about each other in real time, and it wouldn't surprise me if both companies we're actually really good friends - albeit public spats, which were likely manufactured to make you think otherwise.
> 
> Both companies have proven themselves to be unethical to the point of a Federal investigation, so nothing would surprise me anymore.


That article last year pretty much shows Uber to be equal to the CIA in their war-like tactics (imo).


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

circle1 said:


> That article last year pretty much shows Uber to be equal to the CIA in their war-like tactics (imo).


I just want to say, "You're the happiest tree I know."


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> I just want to say, "You're the happiest tree I know."


Actually, that's a disguise (the tree). But, yes, the smile IS genuine.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

ROTA said:


> Have you notice that when you get pings from uber and lyft at same time??
> You driving for like 10-15 min whiout any ping and then boom two pings at same time
> There are some shaddy stuff going on behind the scenes i still cant figure it out


Yep. Happens way more often tham average. Ill be on uber. No pings for over 20 minutes. So i turn on lyft, sometimes I'm not online yet and uber hits me with a ping. Sketchy, sneaky, shady ****ers



circle1 said:


> That article last year pretty much shows Uber to be equal to the CIA in their war-like tactics (imo).


Agreed. Uber just has that aura of clandestine Intel service. I don't know what it is but honestly, I feel like uber isn't a real company. Meaning it wasn't with the intention to make money and prosper. It feels like a govt experiment.

What other entities don't make a profit and sometimes take huge losses bc of the possibility of losing investments? Only other govt programs, like NASA, or green energy companies like solyndra, etc. I'm not saying they are useless. Just that these programs are usually govt programs bc private companies won't touch such groundbreaking investments without a safety net. The govt doesn't need one. It's its own.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Interesting.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> Yep. Happens way more often tham average. Ill be on uber. No pings for over 20 minutes. So i turn on lyft, sometimes I'm not online yet and uber hits me with a ping. Sketchy, sneaky, shady &%[email protected]!*ers
> 
> Agreed. Uber just has that aura of clandestine Intel service. I don' know what it is but honestly, I feel like uber isn' a real company. Meaning it wasn't with the intention to make money and prosper. It feels like a govt experiment.
> 
> What other entities don' make a profit and sometimes take huge losses bc of the possibility of losing investments? Other govt programs, like NASA, or green energy companies like solyndra, etc. I'm not saying they are useless. Only that these programs are usually govt programs bc private companies won't touch such groundbreaking investments without a safety net. The govt doesn't need one. It's its own.


Speaking of gov't projects disguised as a benign private enterprise, see this:
https://medium.com/insurge-intelligence/how-the-cia-made-google-e836451a959e


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

circle1 said:


> Speaking of gov't projects disguised as a benign private enterprise, see this:
> https://medium.com/insurge-intelligence/how-the-cia-made-google-e836451a959e


That's an eye opener. Confirms some suspicions about govt funding these popular tech startups that the majority of the population uses. Information truly is power in these last decades.

And, you know, it's ironic. That the very thing that allows people to be indepedent of govt (setting up blogs, communicating cross the globe, research and validating facts, using vpns and secure emails and proxies (ala 4chan and silk rd and bitcoin, etc) can be the very thing that that same govt uses to control the populace (spying with backdoors and dormant viruses, distributing several versions of fake news which creates confusion and divisiveness, propping up false flag shills by anonymous funding and secret technological and psychological hacks, etc) Incredible. People don't Realize that no matter what you do to protect Your identity, everything you do leaves a print. Unless you're paranoid and keep your personas and information completely separate, they will know you opinions, habits, and likes. The internet is like a door handle, unless you cut off your hands, someone can and will know your were there.

Sidenote: Jason Bourne (4th movie) I believe touches on this. With Intel agencies funding a phone or social media corp, and the founder backing out once he got what he wanted, and realized how dangerous and ingrained govt could be.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> That's an eye opener. Confirms some suspicions about govt funding these popular tech startups that the majority of the population uses. Information truly is power in these last decades.
> 
> Sidenote: Jason Bourne (4th movie) I believe touches on this. With Intel agencies funding a phone or social media corp, and the founder backing out once he got what he wanted, and realized how dangerous and ingrained govt could be.


Yup, and _*YUP*_! E're thing we do is _potentially_ being monitored. And to think just ten years ago we were paranoid tinfoil hatters!


----------



## Waffles (Oct 25, 2016)

None of these hacks apply to LUX on Lyft except the plunging multiple drivers. The first guy that gets There, gets the call.

The $1200 A week is not true either. When I drive Lyft FT. I was making 1800 or more a week. 

There definitely are some truths here which I have personally experienced but the luxury market is different when I worked it full time. 

One thing I will say Is when your at the airport you definitely get short ride,longer ride. 

I'm 90% private rides now and will dip into Luber once in a while. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Yea, the apps clearly know about each other in real time, and it wouldn't surprise me if both companies we're actually really good friends - albeit public spats, which were likely manufactured to make you think otherwise.
> Both companies have proven themselves to be unethical to the point of a Federal investigation, so nothing would surprise me anymore.


Initially, both companies were sworn enemies.
Now, they share the same ownership.
I believe they are like Coke and Pepsi, not really competing with each other but creating a duopoly to gang up on RC and C&C if they ever try to gain market share.

Softbank owns a piece of DiDi, Lyft and now Uber. Did Softbank really buy into Uber to put its Lyft investment out of business?
DiDi owns a piece of Lyft. Uber owns a piece of Didi. Didi owns a piecve of Uber. Real competitors owning eacg other??
One arab shiek owns Uber, his brother Lyft.
Alibaba owns Uber, Tencent and Baidu own Lyft (or visaversa). The Chinese government has ordered them to work together.
Fidelity owns Uber and Lyft.

Are all these people, betting on both sides, truly expecting one side to put the other out of business???
No. This is collusion.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Waffles said:


> None of these hacks apply to LUX on Lyft except the plunging multiple drivers. The first guy that gets There, gets the call.
> 
> The $1200 A week is not true either. When I drive Lyft FT. I was making 1800 or more a week.
> 
> There definitely are some truths here which I have personally experienced but the luxury market is different when I worked it full time.


Some markets _are_ different . . .



Cigars said:


> Initially, both companies were sworn enemies.
> Now, they share the same ownership.
> I believe they are like Coke and Pepsi, not really competing with each other but creating a duopoly to gang up on RC and C&C if they ever try to gain market share.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the _New World_!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

As I was reading, I couldn't help but notice the sign on my left. *shakes head*










circle1 said:


> Speaking of gov't projects disguised as a benign private enterprise, see this:
> https://medium.com/insurge-intelligence/how-the-cia-made-google-e836451a959e





circle1 said:


> Yup, and _*YUP*_! E're thing we do is _potentially_ being monitored. And to think just ten years ago we were paranoid tinfoil hatters!


People call it paranoia in order to validate their own paranoia - that someone else might be right. As the saying goes, "People would rather be right than be well."



Cigars said:


> Initially, both companies were sworn enemies.
> Now, they share the same ownership.
> I believe they are like Coke and Pepsi, not really competing with each other but creating a duopoly to gang up on RC and C&C if they ever try to gain market share.
> 
> ...


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> As I was reading, I couldn't help but notice the sign on my left. *shakes head*
> 
> View attachment 194277
> 
> ...


Oh, and if like being pissed-off _*and*_ scared at the same time, check this audio book out from the liberry!!
https://seattle.bibliocommons.com/item/show/3067599030


----------



## DrvrDonMiller (May 21, 2017)

SpeedyGonzalez11 said:


> That's an eye opener. Confirms some suspicions about govt funding these popular tech startups that the majority of the population uses. Information truly is power in these last decades.
> 
> And, you know, it's ironic. That the very thing that allows people to be indepedent of govt (setting up blogs, communicating cross the globe, research and validating facts, using vpns and secure emails and proxies (ala 4chan and silk rd and bitcoin, etc) can be the very thing that that same govt uses to control the populace (spying with backdoors and dormant viruses, distributing several versions of fake news which creates confusion and divisiveness, propping up false flag shills by anonymous funding and secret technological and psychological hacks, etc) Incredible. People don't Realize that no matter what you do to protect Your identity, everything you do leaves a print. Unless you're paranoid and keep your personas and information completely separate, they will know you opinions, habits, and likes. The internet is like a door handle, unless you cut off your hands, someone can and will know your were there.
> 
> Sidenote: Jason Bourne (4th movie) I believe touches on this. With Intel agencies funding a phone or social media corp, and the founder backing out once he got what he wanted, and realized how dangerous and ingrained govt could be.


FBI has admitted they operate low flying planes over suspects with cell tower capability so they can listen into on all intercepted calls real time.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Trump Economics said:


> Yea, the apps clearly know about each other in real time,


Add Amazon Flex to the list, at least since they've started doing instant offers. I got a triple Uber/Lyft/Amazon ping the other day.


----------



## Timothy Cervantes (Jan 29, 2018)

I tried this all weekend, couldn't get it to ping for me on my iphone :/ I'll keep trying though.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Timothy Cervantes said:


> I tried this all weekend, couldn't get it to ping for me on my iphone :/ I'll keep trying though.


It helps if you walk around. If you just sit in your car, you look like you're waiting for a call. If you get out of the car and walk around, it looks like you're going somewhere and forgot to turn the app off. The system recognizes that your phone is not charging, and that you're no longer connected to Bluetooth. You'll get a ping. If you don't, there literally is no calls at the moment, but rest assured the algorithm is having an anxiety attack.


----------

